# That time of the month/Bears



## mandi (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm pretty new here and to hunting in general, but I have a question that's kinda stupid - 
It looks like my annual hunting trip this year will fall during that time of the month, and for some reason I keep thinking a bear will come eat me if I'm out in the woods during that week. :help:
So, can anyone put my fears to rest? Am I more likely to attract bears/coyotes then or should I just not think about it?

THanks
****sorry if all this is TMI***


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes bears do have a good sence of smell. Use sent elimatior you should be fine.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

First of all the title of your thread caught my attention because I'm a bear hunter that lives in bear country and actually did some reading on this recently. Don't ask me why... but I can rationalize it because my degree is in biology...

Do a web search and you'll see that there has actually been some research on your question. Here's a good one for example:

http://www.yellowstone-bearman.com/menstruation_data.html

Bottom line, it doesn't seem you have anything to worry about. Period

(Sorry - I can't help myself sometimes :lol


----------



## mandi (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the info.
I'm a bit of a wimp walking out in the mornings, so scared that I will come upon a bear or something (but yet walking out at night I'm fine, maybe cause I know my DH is waiting at the end of the trail for me?) and I think I was just freaking myself out even more. Once I'm in the tree I'm fine, just that walk to the tree.
SO good to know that If I get do get eaten by a bear, that at least I didnt' attract him lol.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmm I'm not so sure about that.
Remember a few years back when that one lady came up missing ?
All they found was a box of Stay Free's and a chunk of bloody scalp.............


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> Hmmmmmmmm I'm not so sure about that.
> Remember a few years back when that one lady came up missing ?
> All they found was a box of Stay Free's and a chunk of bloody scalp.............


 
TH is right...I remember that story....they also found backwards foot-prints.


----------



## mandi (Sep 24, 2007)

> Hmmmmmmmm I'm not so sure about that.
> Remember a few years back when that one lady came up missing ?
> All they found was a box of Stay Free's and a chunk of bloody scalp.............


Your post on scary hunting stories racked up my anxiety a bit so I think I will just ignore your post!! :evil: (and stay away from the scary hunting stories post until after deer season!)


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

yooperkenny said:


> http://www.yellowstone-bearman.com/menstruation_data.html



Interestingly enough, I have done pretty much the OPPOSITE of that, and am still here in one piece. 

Personally I think it would be more obvious to animals a couple of weeks prior to that time. But I also think that you would probably have to be going around the woods naked for that smell to affect anything.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

If it is any info for you, I just spent 18 days in Alaska last month and some of those days were of that time. I saw bear tracks on many sand bars around our campsite and the shoals I fished from but had no encounters, although I would have liked to see some bears, I didnt get to this time.

There are blacks and grizzlies in this area I frequent, I do run around naked and have never had any problems


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Personally I think it would be more obvious to animals a couple of weeks prior to that time. But I also think that you would probably have to be going around the woods naked for that smell to affect anything.


Agreed. Biology being as it is - I would figure animals would be more "interested" in "receptive" hormone smells, if they can smell them. I've had two bucks, in two different years, get VERY interested in me. Both times, it was about 2 weeks before "that time of month". Makes sense to me.

As for critters after blood, well, I would think personal hygiene should play a part. Change your "products" frequently. Don't go wandering about with used..."articles"...hanging about you, scenting the breeze (though I've heard of guys using their wives...well...never mind! UGH! :yikes


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> Hmmmmmmmm I'm not so sure about that.
> Remember a few years back when that one lady came up missing ?
> All they found was a box of Stay Free's and a chunk of bloody scalp.............





Ninja said:


> TH is right...I remember that story....they also found backwards foot-prints.


Boys boys! We will not scare that easy. Now leave the nice ladies alone!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

(fingers in ears)

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol::lol:

I have no idea about bears. 


But girlfriend.........you better make sure you hunt your deer the entire time of "that time of the month". Oh and don't be shy to go potty near your stand, but be sure it is with in shooting range.:evilsmile



Neal, get your fingers out of your ears. You look silly when you do that.:lol:


----------



## mandi (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you all - I was a bit leery about asking, but I had to be reassured or I would of been freaking out in the woods - now I just have to find the perfect place to use the potty out there . . ., right in shooting range.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Neal said:


> (fingers in ears)
> 
> LA LA LA LA LA LA LA



Well who told you to come IN here Neal? Obviously from the title AND the forum its meant for women. Unless there is something you feel you need to 'share' with us Neal....................

But we have our FEMALE mod, thankyouverymuch!.

Now shoo.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> *That time of the month/Bears *


I thought it was about MOON PHASES!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Neal said:


> I thought it was about MOON PHASES!!!!!! :lol:


 

:lol::lol: Oh Neal!!!!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

mandi said:


> It looks like my annual hunting trip this year will fall during that time of the month, and for some reason I keep thinking a bear will come eat me if I'm out in the woods during that week. :help:
> So, can anyone put my fears to rest? Am I more likely to attract bears/coyotes then or should I just not think about it?


In my experience, it is not all that pleasant.... so you probably don't have to worry.... :evil:
<----<<<


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm actually more worried for the bears.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Like even a Bear is going to want to be around a woman at that time of month, especailly one that is armed:lol::lol:


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

Bear: [sniff sniff sniff] "Oh golly jeez... I'm gonna turn, run, and go fishing for a few days..."


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Joe Archer said:


> In my experience, it is not all that pleasant.... so you probably don't have to worry.... :evil:
> <----<<<



You sick.... sick.... sick man.:lol:

This thread is kind of like a train wreck. I really didn't want to look, but couldn't help it. So I did some research and came up with this, it must be true.:lol:


Dan


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> In my experience, it is not all that pleasant.... so you probably don't have to worry.... :evil:
> <----<<<


 
Oh good lord Joe...........you are one sick puppy.:SHOCKED::cwm27:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh good lord Joe...........you are one sick puppy.:SHOCKED::cwm27:


Thank you! I know you all must have missed me while I was gone last week! :lol:
<----<<<


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> Thank you! I know you all must have missed me while I was gone last week! :lol:
> <----<<<


 
I just knew you would take pride in that.:lol:

Yes we did miss you and congrats on the doe. Good work.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

yooperkenny said:


> Bottom line, it doesn't seem you have anything to worry about. Period


Might even thereby have a portable bait pile......


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> Thank you! I know you all must have missed me while I was gone last week! :lol:
> <----<<<


You were gone? Hmph.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> Like even a Bear is going to want to be around a woman at that time of month, especailly one that is armed:lol::lol:


Dude, just the thought of an armed woman during that time of the month gave me cold sweats. I mean, PMS and a fire arm? :tdo12:


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Hell hath no fury like a womans scorn!

You boys best go easy on the ladies. Take it from a guy with a wife and five sisters.
As for hunting during that time there is nothing to worry about bears are more afraid of humans than anything else.

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> Dude, just the thought of an armed woman during that time of the month gave me cold sweats. I mean, PMS and a fire arm? :tdo12:


Now just think back to how many times that was already a possibility that you didn't know of.


----------

